# Prewar Columbia  Superb



## OZ1972 (Dec 27, 2021)

This is an amazing  survivor , it has a excellent patina,  nice old good year  all weather tires , I have been putting it back together for my buddy  KATO who is a  fellow  caber , we are always horsetrading parts , bikes , labor etc. , this an amazing bicycle  thanks for looking  👍


----------



## kreika (Dec 28, 2021)

Looks awesome! I’m glad it found a great new home!


----------



## catfish (Dec 28, 2021)

Nice job


----------



## ballooney (Dec 28, 2021)

Nice work...that does look good.


----------

